# Juicy Vapors E-liquid



## shabbar (14/2/14)

Howzit Vapers n Vaperetts (err wait ....is there such a word?)

I've been discussing with Mark from Juicy vapors to be a reseller in the Johannesburg region , if all goes well and the demand and order quantity is reasonable enough , I will then stock juicy vapors e liquid.
Let me know your thoughts and suggestions ?
These juices don't come cheap 

R120 12ML (R10.00/ML)

R210 22ML (R9.55/ML)

R300 33ML (R9.09/ML)

R440 50ML (R8.80/ML)

R600 70ML (R8.57/ML)

R850 100ML (8.50/ML)


IF all works out , 2 to 48 hours preparation time & 2/3 days delivery .

Will only be working on order and is custom made to your requirements vg/pg nic levels etc .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chop007 (20/2/14)

I tried his Juices at the Vape Meet in Cape Town last Saturday and it was amazing. EctoPlasm and Brain Matter where my favourite. Yes, price wise they are a little more expensive but the flavors are just so different and unique, not to mention delicious, I scheem they are worth every penny. 

The more of us that are buying, the cheaper the juices will become. I am getting some more on Saturday and I cannot wait. These flavors one can taste on the inhale and smell on the exhale. They are cool and soothing with a medium TH, just the way I like it. And the flavors are mixed just right. Even before the juice was steeped I could still taste the class. This is most assuredly a top notch juice and none of the flavors are bland, they all leave one with a memorable experience(from the ones I have tried thus far). Next month I am sommer going to buy a whole bunch one time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (20/2/14)

Out of all the juices from JV that I have tried the only one I did not like was Candy Floss but with a little something else mixed in I am sure I will like it.. As someone once said on the forum candy floss juice by nature is good for sweetening another juice so that is what I intend to use it for.

Yes JV is definitely not an everyday buy in terms of cost but the bottles I have purchased have been worth it to me.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

